# Using Xenyx 1202 with Tascam US-122L



## Soundtek (Jul 12, 2009)

Go orderly and calm

So, I have the Tascam US-122L, the xenyx1202fx (is good anyway?) and this week I will go to buy the ECM8000 (if the Beheringer decide to deliver the goods to the shop where I goaddle.

I read in "REW Cabling and Connection Basics " topic, that it is should to connect the xenyx to the soundcard with the right channel (main out) right? Why only one channel and not left + right?


Sorry for my english:innocent::hissyfit:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ECM8000 microphone measuring techniques and usage discussion*


Welcome to the Forum Gianni! Your English is fine, much better than my Italian! :T

The Tascam 122L has its own mic pre-amp, so you don't need to use the Xenyx at all. The only reason to use the Xenyx would be if you had a sound card with no mic pre amp.

The main reason we only calibrate one channel is that REW's output signals are mono. If you want to measure both front channels of your home theater system, you can use a "y" splitter at the receiver's inputs.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Soundtek (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello Wayne (Sei proprio tu John Wayne??:rofl2
Thanks for your reply and sorry if I put the topic in the wrong place:T

Yes the Tascam 122L has its own mic pre-amp but it has 2 In: Mic In L and Mic In R.
I need to use a 'y'?
I have 2 Krk Vxt8 and a Krk V12S and I want to measure my (be[a]d)room response..


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I need to use a 'y'?


No. Plug the microphone into the right channel only of the Tascam.

The right channel line-out of the Tascam would connect to your audio receiver (CD or AUX) input. 

If you wish to test both your left and right mains speakers with REW you may use a Y-splitter at the (CD or AUX) input of your receiver.

Don't forget to first do a soundcard calibration of the right channel of the Tascam using a loopback on the right line-out to right line-in.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

For calibration, use the line in and out. After calibrating, The "y" would only be for connecting the Tascasm to your bedroom system, if you wanted to measure both of your active monitors at once. If you only want to measure one of them, or just the sub, no "y" is needed.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Soundtek (Jul 12, 2009)

You are confusing me...:blink:



brucek said:


> The right channel line-out of the Tascam would connect to your audio receiver (CD or AUX) input.
> 
> If you wish to test both your left and right mains speakers with REW you may use a Y-splitter at the (CD or AUX) input of your receiver


I have connected the line-out of the Tascam at the line 5/6 of my xenyx1202fx 
with 2 separate cables: Mini jack (Out card) --> Jack 1/4 (In mixer).
From the main out of the mixer, 2 balanced cable go at the In of the sub. And from the Out of the sub 2 other balanced cables at the In of the active monitor. Youd said that I would use the "y" if I want to test all 3 monitors together? Where I should to insert into the hardware chain?



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> For calibration, use the line in and out. After calibrating, The "y" would only be for connecting the Tascasm to your bedroom system, if you wanted to measure both of your active monitors at once. If you only want to measure one of them, or just the sub, no "y" is needed.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Ok, so if I want to test the bedroom response with only one of the monitors I don't need the "y" instead if I want to measure all 3 monitors (or 2, just the Vxt without the sub) together I need this "y".. right?

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You've completely confused me I'm afraid. 

Why are you using a mixer when you have a soundcard with an internal mic-in preamp?

Explain these three monitors.

Do you have a receiver?

brucek


----------



## Soundtek (Jul 12, 2009)

No receiver. I have a bedroom where I put 3 studio monitors and, at Christmas, I'll buy a DAW. Now I have laptop with the Tascam as a external soundcard to produce music.

I produce electronic music so I haven't need a preamp.

I bought the mixer because this summer some friends asked me to put music in a small party after the maturity.. maybe I'm wrong, but I admit that I have used quite a lot.

Now I connected the soundcard at the mixer, the mixer at the Krk V12S (subwoofer), and the V12S at the Krk Vxt8 active monitors.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Got it, you're using the mixer as most of us would use a home theater receiver. From your description I assume you have run a line output from the Tascam to an input on the mixer, so you should be in business. Just make sure all the mixer's tone controls are flat, filters bypassed, etc. In fact, if the AUX send is pre-fader, it might be better to use those for REW purposes instead.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

So, what is your goal in using REW? Will you be placing some equalizer in the chain that you want to enter full range filters into?

No matter what your intent, you have to appreciate the problem of using a computer and soundcard (that is an integral part of your playback system) and attempt to use the computer and soundcard as a piece of calibrated test equipment. It simply doesn't work that way - do you see the problem? 

If you calibrate the computer and soundcard and take a measure of your system and apply some filters, or change speaker positioning to get some flat response that you like, then you will be using that same computer and soundcard (uncalibrated) as your music source - your EQ is now wrong....

brucek


----------



## Soundtek (Jul 12, 2009)

Maybe the different language.. maybe I am tired and I don't understand at 100% but sorry... I need some minutes for understand what you want me to say :scratch:



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> so you should be in business.


What do you mean exactly?



brucek said:


> So, what is your goal in using REW? Will you be placing some equalizer in the chain that you want to enter full range filters into?


No eq. I try to express better my situation: I love music and my hobby is produce electronic music. 2 months ago I bought 3 studio monitor:

1 Krk V12S
2 Krk Vxt8

Are studio monitors, not "cinema speakers".

1 week ago I finished to "create" a song and I wanted to hear how it sounds in different hi-fi, so, I burned the song onto a CD and I listened on my car audio.

Result: unlistenable.

In my bedroom the sound quality of the song is very good and "cool" (excluding the low frequencies because there is too many "PushPull" [correct?]) but in my car there aren't high frequencies, the mid are "thin" and the bass were so high that almost broke the woofer. In the headphones even worse. The sound is "flat" and without body.:rolleyesno:

After spending 1500 euro (2237 USD) I hope you understand my distress.
So I decided to buy the ecm8000 and measure the response of the room. Based on the result I will place the right sound-absorbing panels to improve the response of the room and to have a sound more linear, flat.

I hope you understand now. If you want to know more, just ask.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Again, I caution that since you will be using the same computer and soundcard to produce your music that you are using as your REW test equipment, the results may be quite a bit off (depending on the response of your soundcard).

But let's assume you are willing to accept that.

Connect the microphone to the right channel mic-in of the Tascam. 

Connect the right channel line-out of the Tascam soundcard to the XENYX Mixer using a Y-adapter into a left and right line-in of the mixer (5/6) or whatever you prefer.

Connect the XENXY main left and right out to your speakers.

Run REW, load the microphone calibration file.

Run Check Levels at 75dBSPL, Calibrate SPL, Measure from 0-20000Hz.

For the graph, use the standard Vertical graph axis of (45dB - 105dB) and the Horizontal graph axis of 15Hz - 20000Hz.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Soundtek said:


> Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:
> 
> 
> > you should be in business.
> ...


Sorry about that - it means everything should work like it's supposed to.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Soundtek (Jul 12, 2009)

No problem Wayne. I think to understood now...:T everything work..



brucek said:


> Again, I caution that since you will be using the same computer and soundcard to produce your music that you are using as your REW test equipment, the results may be quite a bit off (depending on the response of your soundcard).


Why this?



brucek said:


> Connect the microphone to the right channel mic-in of the Tascam.
> 
> Connect the right channel line-out of the Tascam soundcard to the XENYX Mixer using a Y-adapter into a left and right line-in of the mixer (5/6) or whatever you prefer.
> 
> ...


Ok! easy instruction.. thanks you very much


----------

